# Joe's Tuscan Adventure



## JoeKerslake (Feb 5, 2015)

This is from my trip in the summer to Tuscany.
Would love to know what you guys think!


----------



## NancyP (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Palazzo Vecchio*

Might be interesting in black and white conversion - give it a try.


----------



## Click (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: Palazzo Vecchio*



JoeKerslake said:


> This is from my trip in the summer to Tuscany.
> Would love to know what you guys think!



Very nice first post, JoeKerslake. Welcome to cr


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Palazzo Vecchio*

Thanks guys! Many more to come from me in the future.

Regarding the mono, I just love the contrast of the sky against the walls too much! However, I shall give it a try and post again tomorrow. 

Fully agree about the Renaissance colours though. 

Maybe if someone could change the three title to something like "Joe's Tuscan Adventure", I can put them all in the same place!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: Palazzo Vecchio*

I am a very novice photographer, so take this with a heap of salt and in the spirit that I usually post images on CR- to get help getting better. That I am critiquing your post doesn't necessarily mean I can do better, but since you were brave enough to post I am guessing you really want and can take constructive criticism.

I saw the photo and thought- what is special about this photo that differentiates it from a casual tourist snap shot? I couldn't find it, honestly (and experts, feel free to point out what I can't see- as I said, I am a novice). I feel this is mediocre.

IMO, symmetry or any play with the geometry, an attempt to bring out the details in the sky or to bring out the color in the architecture and make it vibrant- things like that could have set this apart. 

Maybe share more from your stock, or work a bit more on this?
By the way, Joe- you can change the thread title yourself.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 6, 2015)

I can see where you're coming from. I must admit, this holiday was the first time I had held a camera in years, and the holiday that sparked what is now something I'm very enthusiastic about. 

The way I saw this as different from a tourist shot is just that it's not a viewpoint people take, there are millions of the palace itself, both interior and exterior. But no one was looking up. 

I'll upload more when I find something other than photobucket to host my images on as it's making them appalling. 

Cheers for the title tip


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 6, 2015)

JoeKerslake said:


> I can see where you're coming from. I must admit, this holiday was the first time I had held a camera in years, and the holiday that sparked what is now something I'm very enthusiastic about.
> 
> The way I saw this as different from a tourist shot is just that it's not a viewpoint people take, there are millions of the palace itself, both interior and exterior. But no one was looking up.
> 
> ...



<Place "Like" icon here>


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 6, 2015)

Cattedrale di Pisa





This on shows the Tuscan colours better.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 7, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Yep ! That's Tuscany for sure. Egg White and Saffron, no mistaking it.
> All great shots.
> Personally, I'm not sure about the b&w. Maybe if you did the conversion by pulling the Saturation back to something like 7, 8, 9, ~ish.
> When Contrast becomes too stark, the human eye/brain stops looking for detail.
> ...



I'll give that a try, and see how it looks.

It was yes, however it cost a fair amount and my girlfriend is afraid of heights! Next time I may try get the same shot but looking down.


----------



## Click (Feb 7, 2015)

Beautiful series, Joe. Keep posting.


----------



## Jeevz (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice shots. With the cathedral shot I am not a huge fan, mainly because I have never really liked tilty shots. (That's just me)

The street shot; I wish you could move to the right slightly so that you give the clock tower a bit more clearing. I think that would help the composition a bit.
Also I kind of wish that the foreground people were either more in focus or less in focus. That said I like having people in the scene because it makes it more natural and adds context.

Hope to see some more shots. I am heading to Tuscany in a few months, looks great!


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 8, 2015)

PropeNonComposMentis said:


> Hi Joe.
> Umm maybe you can tell your Girl Friend this little story.
> I am Seriously afraid of heights, and a fear of flying. I mean, like, 3 steps on a ladder, and I am starting to sweat. But I had to fly for 23hours in a 747 JumboJet. My seat was by the window, just behind the wing. So I could see the ground, and the wing, and the engine.
> 
> ...



Fortunately she's not so bad with flying, just high stairs and ladders. I'll go up a tower one day, and show her what she missed, then she'll never turn down the opportunity again!



Jeevz said:


> Nice shots. With the cathedral shot I am not a huge fan, mainly because I have never really liked tilty shots. (That's just me)
> 
> The street shot; I wish you could move to the right slightly so that you give the clock tower a bit more clearing. I think that would help the composition a bit.
> Also I kind of wish that the foreground people were either more in focus or less in focus. That said I like having people in the scene because it makes it more natural and adds context.
> ...



I despise doing PP, so I quickly knocked this one up. Not much I can do about the foreground people. But the clock tower is more central. 

Where abouts are you going?


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 8, 2015)

How's this? Pulled the saturation back but kept slight colour in the walls.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 9, 2015)

Thank you! 

The pizzeria sign was one of the reasons I decided to put it through PP, it's one of my favourite parts of the image.

This was my second holiday to Tuscany, the first was with my parent and I fell in love with it so much. I met my now girlfriend a few years later and thought what a perfect place for our first holiday. Despite it costing me an absolute fortune! 

We flew into Pisa where we had a day looking around, seeing the tower and getting the obvious pictures. We then travelled down to San Gimignano where we stayed in the most beautiful little cottage (the same as my first trip), we used this as a hub, travelling to Firenze and Sienna, unfortunately we didn't have the time to visit Volterra or Monterrigioni. San Gimignano is an incredible place though, incredible food, great people, and perfect scenery. Also, the best gelato I've ever had!

If anyone wants the name of our accommodation let me know.

The camera I used was actually my girlfriends Lumix DMC-LX7, so I learnt a lot about shot composition on this trip without worrying too much about settings. 

Since then I've bought a 100D/SL1 and a 50mm 1.8. Investing in a 70-200mm II very shortly.


----------



## JoeKerslake (Feb 9, 2015)

It's a brilliant camera, although light was often an issue. We had incredibly harsh light on our visit to Sienna which ruined a fair few pictures. 

I usually shoot in RAW so PP is much easier.

Picked the 100d up quite cheap in September and I love it, small and light, with the 50mm it's almost pocket size. Looking at the new pancake too to make it even more portable. Trying to get in the habit of manual focusing at the moment, and getting on quite well. Composition isn't too much of an issue anymore, I've found with the nifty fifty I have to use my feet more, and step closer or further away from my subject which gives me some good ideas.

We have a weekend in London, and yes the camera is staying at home! No camera stores either!


----------

